# Baird Manor 2008



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great jeff! I really love your FCG, it is super scary looking and the movement is perfect.:devil:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks fantastic Jeff! I LOVE the rotating ghosts in the window. Did you do this with a ceiling fan or some other motor mechanism?

Also love the TONS of pumpkins and animatronic skellys! (I really wish the darn squirrels would quit eating all mine up before they've been carved! ;-)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Has the skellie doing squats been watching Richard Simmons' "Sweatin' to the Oldies"?

Love the FCG. The yard is well done, too.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love everything! Great job.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's just awesome! I love the monster in the box, and the gravestone tipping skellie. The last FCG is AWESOME!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



darkrosemanor said:


> I LOVE the rotating ghosts in the window. Did you do this with a ceiling fan or some other motor mechanism?


We don't have a ceiling fan in that room, but did have a spare FCG platform. So I attached a long rod to the crank arm, and hung the ghosts from the ends of that.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks good! I love your animated skeletons and how you have them set up, very clever!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking haunt! MM! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Everything looks great ..love all the skellys doing dif things
tombstone tipping..haha thats funny


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

The skeleton peeping out from behind the tree cracked me up! That little demon in the box was really cool too. I love all of it


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey! Was that the Meaner Neener I saw peeking up out of that box? Between him, the tree skelly, the Leer and and the head popper there's lotsa peekaboo action going on LOL Little kids will love that!

Sweet display! Lots of background action. A Modern Marvel of Motorized Mayhem! And one thing I always love about your haunts-- you have quite a knack for posing skellies!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic display. Loved all of the animation. I was thinking that skelly was doing lunges but just couldn't develop any muscle.

I was considering having mischievous skellys in my graveyard. Posing them doing various things but the prices have gone up so much I dropped the idea. I like yours a lot. Those skellies are just having fun!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I love all of the action in the graveyard. It sure beats the typical set up...like mine (sigh). Thanks for the ideas.

The rest looks really cool too. As said before, the crank ghosts movement is flawless. Congratulations is in order for a great set up.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I sure did enjoy that! Well done yard and great video work too!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

GREAT Yard!! I love all the movement. Nice video work too! Good job!!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome display. I love how there is so much going on with it. Makes you stop and look. Catches your interest for sure.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the fact that you really dont have a lot in your cemetery, but you have TONS to see. Great job!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Creative animations! I particularly like the skellie pushing the tombstone...the backswing made me think he was about to be crushed...love it!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Your animatronics are great, very cool set up!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


> Hey! Was that the Meaner Neener I saw peeking up out of that box? Between him, the tree skelly, the Leer and and the head popper there's lotsa peekaboo action going on LOL Little kids will love that!


Yep that is the meaner neener. I didn't ever actually use that prop 
I ended up using it for our turning helm for our pirate haunt last year. And now the mask is in this prop. LOL


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Can't wait for some how-to's I visit your site often.The sleepy hollow theme is my fav.


----------

